# Wash Day



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

<P>Well it was time 2 give the yearly once over with the power hose and clean the water bins out!<IMG class=inlineimg border=0 alt=0 src="http://www.drywalltalk.com/images/smilies/sad.gif" smilieid="89"></P>
<P>I need 2 stop buying stuff<IMG class=inlineimg border=0 alt=0 src="http://www.drywalltalk.com/images/smilies/yes.gif" smilieid="124"></P>


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

VANMAN said:


> <P>Well it was time 2 give the yearly once over with the power hose and clean the water bins out!<IMG class=inlineimg border=0 alt=0 src="http://www.drywalltalk.com/images/smilies/sad.gif" smilieid="89"></P>
> <P>I need 2 stop buying stuff<IMG class=inlineimg border=0 alt=0 src="http://www.drywalltalk.com/images/smilies/yes.gif" smilieid="124"></P>


Man i love how the first post comes out!!:blink:
Wouldn't b so bad there r only 2 of us and we work together! Still got a new gun in the box and 3 blueline boxes in the garage!!


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Holy crap, that looks like Cazna's place on stock taking day :blink:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Holy crap, that looks like Cazna's place on stock taking day :blink:


Dosent it just, Vanmans got me beat on the drywall gear, Hes got two more pumps two more zookas and cornerboxers and three more flatboxes, I have more angle and mud heads, But add my painting gear as well and i think im ahead  

Where is your box handle??

Did you realise you could sell some of that vanman and then you could buy new stuff :yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

That pic gave me a semi beer monster...:yes: Nice set!! How many beers did it take to clean all those tools ??:thumbsup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

cazna said:


> Dosent it just, Vanmans got me beat on the drywall gear, Hes got two more pumps two more zookas and cornerboxers and three more flatboxes, I have more angle and mud heads, But add my painting gear as well and i think im ahead
> 
> Where is your box handle??
> 
> Did you realise you could sell some of that vanman and then you could buy new stuff :yes:



Yes Kiwi you said that right


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

My name is Vanman, I am a toolaholic. (admission is the first step)

I has been ___ (insert number here) days since I bought my last tool.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> Dosent it just, Vanmans got me beat on the drywall gear, Hes got two more pumps two more zookas and cornerboxers and three more flatboxes, I have more angle and mud heads, But add my painting gear as well and i think im ahead
> 
> Where is your box handle??
> 
> Did you realise you could sell some of that vanman and then you could buy new stuff :yes:


 I have 5 box handles 2,They were in the van!
I'm trying 2 get shot of some stuff at the moment:thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

moore said:


> That pic gave me a semi beer monster...:yes: Nice set!! How many beers did it take to clean all those tools ??:thumbsup:


 Had quite a few after 1 was done:thumbup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> My name is Vanman, I am a toolaholic. (admission is the first step)
> 
> I has been _0__ (insert number here) days since I bought my last tool.


 I just got a new sanding head in the post this morning:blink:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

You got it real bad my friend.:yes:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> You got it real bad my friend.:yes:


 Yea tell me about it
Been looking at new vans 2:blink:


----------

